#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Highlight negative numbers in PPT (Text box)

## hvsuhas

Hi Everyone,
I have written a code where it highlights the text (Negative numbers) as per the Input Box. But my code is highlighting the whole text box but i need to highlight only 1 line irrespective of length of 1 line. 
For Example :
Line1: -100$ product
Line2: +200$ product
Line3: +300$ product
Line4: -200$ product
In this case i need to highlight the Line 1&4. Can anyone please help me in solving that? Below is the code.

#


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


#

----------


## mainemojo

Yeah....your code and question pertains to PowerPoint.  This is the Excel VBA forum.  Refer to this link for your issue.

----------

